# Daystar Liquid Crack question



## tisci (May 11, 2012)

Hi everyone!! I ordered from Daystar a little over a year ago & haven't soaped with it yet. Around Christmas of 2010, I ordered a whole bunch of FO's & I just haven't been able to soap w/them all yet because I'm not selling & can't move the soap that quickly. 

It's been sitting in the box & hasn't been disturbed or anything, but it smells off. Has anyone had any experience with that? I'm not really sure how to describe it, maybe that it smells kind of plastic-y I haven't found anything on not storing it in the bottle it comes in, so I don't see how keeping it like that would have messed it up. I was going to make some soap w/it last week but was afraid that the soap would end up smelling like that.

If this isn't in the right place, I apologize!


----------



## Genny (May 11, 2012)

Fragrance oils are best stored in amber colored glass bottles.  
If they all smell like plastic, then they're probably ruined.


----------



## tisci (May 11, 2012)

Darn. Thank you. Luckily, it's just that one that smells funny. I will be purchasing some amber glass bottles for storage then. I honestly didn't even think of transferring them into different containers.


----------



## Genny (May 11, 2012)

You're welcome.  Yep, I make sure to store all my fragrance oils in glass bottles.  They last for years that way.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (May 12, 2012)

I think for long term storage you need glass.  Back many years ago when I started ordering fragrances they all came that way.  I was shocked when I got some in plastic.  If you have questions on the fragrance email DayStar and ask.  I have heard she is great and can probably answer your question best.


----------



## tisci (May 12, 2012)

Thanks SoapyGurl. I emailed Daystar earlier as well.


----------



## MyHappyHour (May 14, 2012)

let me know if you get a reply back... I ordered from daystar a few months ago and when I had issues with one of the scents (I think their flashpoint was off) I emailed them and never got a response )=


----------



## tisci (May 14, 2012)

So far, I've gotten nothing.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jul 2, 2012)

Stacey is usually really good about getting back to people, but I think she's having a good sale and might be very busy. 
This particular FO is one of my favorites and I have some here stored in amber glass bottles *and* some stored in plastic (ran out of glass so some FOs had to make do with their original bottles until further notice). I haven't noticed any "off" or plastic-y smell at all in mine, some of it is over 2yrs old. Did you smell it before storing it? Could it be just that scent that you perhaps don't care for, or does it smell "off" from what it smelled like before..? It does have some sharp sugary notes that not all people care for, although *I* love it.


----------



## tisci (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi! It's happened to both the scents I ordered from Daystar & I did smell them as soon as I received them so it's not just something about them that I dislike. They've definitely changed. They probably are ruined from being stored in the plastic bottles, like suggested. They actually smell nothing like they did when I first got them.  And I never received a response either. I will just chalk it up to a beginner's mistake & make sure to not do it again, I've had no other issues w/any other fragrances.


----------

